# SCT - Scout Security



## System (21 March 2017)

Scout is a United States (Delaware) company that was formed on 1 May 2013 for the primary purpose of developing a self-installed, wireless home security system that is more modern, open and affordable. Scout aims to be the go-to experience for protected and connected home security and related services customised for the home.

It is anticipated that SCT will list on the ASX during April 2017.

https://www.scoutalarm.com


----------



## greggles (2 August 2018)

Scout Security have signed a partnership deal with Stanley Black & Decker to license and sell their home security platform. The partnership grants Stanley Black & Decker the right to deploy the Scout software  platform and hardware suite across their brands and security business units globally. As part of the agreement, Stanley will pay Scout a fee of $408,000 AUD ($300,000 USD).

Scout expects the partnership to start materially contributing to their revenue from the March 2019 quarter.

The news has sent the SCT share price up from 17c to 23c over the last couple of trading sessions, breaking it through resistance at 20c and out of a six month trading range between 15 and 20c.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 December 2021)

Dyb dyb dob dob


Placement to Directors at 3x Market Price.
Note Extension and Raise

Highlights:
• Scout’s Board of Directors, including its co-founders, have committed to a $200k Placement at $0.0875 per share, subject to shareholder  approval
o The price of the Placement is triple the last traded price

• Investors representing 94% of the outstanding Facility Notes on issue have agreed to extend the term ~17 months from 16 July 2022 to 31 December 2023, subject to shareholder approval

• $450k has been committed by current note holders to a New 
Convertible Note on terms materially the same as the Facility Notes currently on issue


----------



## The Triangle (25 December 2021)

American centric company listed on the ASX which is losing money hand over fist... Last quarterly: $700k left of cash.  Negative $1.2m operating cashflow??  There are a zillion home security things out there.  Just go to Walmart and pick one up.  What gives scout any advantage?

Looks like tiny a placement by directors and executives at a premium price to achieve what?

Your graph speaks for itself!


----------

